# Blackbox is over....



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

The day of my practicum has come and today I had the pleasure of showing off what I have studied all year.. 
I hope I will not offend anyone if I (brag) say that I had the highest score 98.5% (as the oldest student of my class) for my exam.. Of the 105 students the scores ranged from 93.5% to 72%..
Thank you all for your calming words and words of encouragement when i needed them most..
It has been a nerve wrecking time but Iam glad it is over..
I must still take 4 final exams and I will be off to do my internship..
Thank you again..
Danielle


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Danielle!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Congatulations Danielle!

I am glad you did it because I hate when people question high scores that some people accomplish at school.

You were good and you made it. 

As Milton Friedmann said " There is no such a thing as a free lunch"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

dear Danielle,

way to go!!!!

I have so muched enjoyed following your schooling,and I amnot at all suprised with your success. I am very proud of you
cc


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Hooray, Danielle! 

I have also enjoyed the reports of your school adventures - definitely an inspiration to me in my early classes. Congratulations on your success!

Elsie


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Congrats! So tell us, what did you end up making???????


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Well it finally hit me today.. Iam in my professional development class and we are ordering class rings and picking speakers and Iam actually shaking in my seat.. wow a whole year flew by so quickly in retrospect..
Anyway.. for my soup I made a white bean soup with bacon, for my salad a baby lettuce with tomato, cucumber, sugar coated pecan and dijon mustard/ roasted garlic vinaigrette. I also used the avovado for garnidh (fanned out) and made a mini vol o vent container with the puff pastry they gave me.. so the salad was rolling out of if ever so gracefully on to the plate.. For my appetizer I made a smoked salmon rose with a dill creamcheese and slices of melon and lemon zest as garnish.. I received really funky ingredients.. For my main entree I made a basil stuffed panfried chickenbreast with a griled basil polenta cake,sauce portugaise and broccoli almondine and brunoise beets.. For dessert cholcolate mousse, swiss merengue dollup with a tuille cookie and strawberry for garnish.. all that in 1 hour and 45 minutes..

Danielle:bounce:


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

It sounds gorgeous (and delicious, of course)!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds very nice Danielle!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Any leftover? :lips:


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Congratulations Daniell! We had confidence in you all the way! Wish you continued success!


----------



## the chef's dad (Nov 10, 2001)

Danielle - Congradulation on your "black box" score. We all knew you could do it. Also, thanks for your reply and I'm looking forward to coming up there in July for my son's graduation. I'll keep you posted on that trip. Keep up the high standards...you help others set their sights a little higher. 

Ed aka - TCD


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Hi there all..
Iam coming up for air to say hello.. Yes Iam alive and working 36 hour nightshifts at the hospital and putting in 48- 60 hours in my internship at a local catering business.
wow.. this place is huge and I hope I don't offend anyone by saying that if they can do it.. so can I..
They put forth such mediocrecy when it comes to food and the excitement of it..
Is that a horrible thing to say..
They are the nicest people tho.
But all underpaid and overworked..
Very dedicated and all..
I cannot wait to be done in 3 weeks.
Graduation is on january 18th..
Danielle:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Danielle, I'm just reading this thread for the first time, so let me send you a belated congrats on your amazing score! I have to wonder what those 1.5 points were taken for?  

Anyway, I'm also very proud of how well you've done. It's too bad we all don't continue getting graded for our work after graduation. Then maybe some people would get paid what they're worth! But, as you know, it's about love of the trade, which you clearly do!


----------

